# sr20det swap for a ga16de



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

My question is how hard would this be? I read the searches and stuff, and mostly what I found were people going from se-r to the det, not the base 1.6L model. Is it still pretty much the same? I'm buying a complete swap (except intercooler, maf sensor, and ignitor chip) and wanted to know if this is one of those things I should just pay someone else to do? Thanks guys


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey dude.. i wanna do the same thing to my sentra.. evryone says its not woth the trouble, just buy an se-r and do it to that.. but i need four doors.. i hope you do decide to do it yourself, but i guess that kinda swap can be overwhelming. let me know how it comes out..


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

depends on what you have as supplies in your garage and how well you are at a mechanics. If you dont know much about swaps then you have no idea what your getting yourself into. Its not a weekend or even week job if you were to do it yourself. You need many supplies like mounts, clips, new ecu, harness, and the list goes on... your better off watching project 1.6 Turbo on NPM and seeing the results...thats the route im taking, so far its great results.


----------

